
400 reporters kept the Panama Papers secret for a year - bootload
http://mashable.com/2016/04/04/panama-papers-media
======
bootload
_" The project is also notable for which press outlets appear to have been
excluded, particularly the largest news outlets in America: The New York
Times, The Wall Street Journal and Washington Post, all of which do not appear
to have worked on the papers and did follow-up stories."_

Could it be the owners and or their associates are implicated?

~~~
NetOpWibby
I think so. Funny how no one in America was implicated.

~~~
bootload
_" One reason there may be relatively few Americans named in the documents is
that it is fairly easy to form shell companies in the United States. James
Henry, an economist and senior adviser to the Tax Justice Network, told Fusion
that Americans “really don’t need to go to Panama.” “Basically, we have an
onshore haven industry in the U.S. that is as secretive as anywhere,” he
said."_

Charles M gives a hint why? ~
[https://twitter.com/martucci/status/717216011615911936](https://twitter.com/martucci/status/717216011615911936)
and [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/05/world/panama-papers-
leak-o...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/05/world/panama-papers-leak-
offshore-tax-havens.html)

~~~
NetOpWibby
Haha, well there you have it!

